# viv suitable panama bromeliads



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Any ideas as to what species of bromeliads would be good for a panama biotope-specifically for pumilio? Something small preferably. I've seen pictures of some small broms on bocas del toro growing only a few feet off the ground epiphytically and would like to emulate that.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

bump? surely someone else is wondering this


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I almost started a thread about this yesterday
From what I found, there doesn't seem the be any Neoregelias in Panama, but a few other cool bromeliads. I listed those that I can easily obtain, but there are lots more.

Catopsis nitida
Tillandsia balbisiana
Tillandsia biflora
Tillandsia brachycaulos 
Tillandsia butzii
Tillandsia fasciculata
Tillandsia juncea
Tillandsia leiboldiana
Tillandsia tricolor


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tillandsia violacea ranges that far south I believe


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Dumb question - but what do the pumilio in mainland Panama and the islands deposit tads in? Axils of some plant? Tillandsia don't seem to offer much in the way of tad deposition sites.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They like Heliconia a lot I hear


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

frogparty said:


> They like Heliconia a lot I hear



Makes sense. Shame they don't have miniature Heliconia. Would look very cool in a viv.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> Makes sense. Shame they don't have miniature Heliconia. Would look very cool in a viv.


I remember finding a 2-3 foot heliconia a while back... Don't remember what it's called or where I found it online...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I imagine there must be some useful Guzmania species from Panama. Guzmania cerrohoyaensis occurs there but I don't know how it would work in a viv or whether or not it is obtainable. I'll find out if there are others and post back if I can.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

There are a lot of big bromeliads like Achamea, Guzmania, Vriesea and Puya. 
I would go with _Tillandsia biflora_, it's beautiful and seems to hold a decent amount of water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> Dumb question - but what do the pumilio in mainland Panama and the islands deposit tads in? Axils of some plant? Tillandsia don't seem to offer much in the way of tad deposition sites.


No dumb question. In video Habitats of pumilio (Youtube), in fact you I do not remember seeing bromeliads. Pumilio deposit tadpoles also in small puddles or into recesses of logs, as far I know.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

There seems to be plenty of bromeliads in Panama, just no Neoregelia and not many that are viv suitable.

Here are some pics.
Bromeliad Photo Index - Bromeliads In Habitat - Panama


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Phender. Tillandsia venusta and Werauhia ringens are fine, and Tillandsia kegeliana is gorgeous, but where to find them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Call bird rock Tropicals. They have some really excellent large Tillandsia


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Guzmania lingulata and Vriesea heliconoides are two that work well in viv's. Both are found in Panama and in situ with pumilio. 

I've also used Guzmania monostachia and Tillandsia leiboldiana. Both are distributed in Panama.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

According to Tropiflora A. nudicaulis 'Chiriqui Grande' is apparently from bocas del toro


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

I found this small bromelaid in Bocas. Not sure what genus it is though, Vriesea or Guzmania maybe?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Call bird rock Tropicals. They have some really excellent large Tillandsia


Thank you. But I can not buy from America because of the heavy customs duties: every purchase from America it's impossible here. That sucks! 
Otherwise, I would Phase 22, TB3 and Gorilla glue first, then some nice broms and ferns.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

i know this one from my trips to Costa Rica and Panama.
For sure this is a Vriesea (werauhia) and only young plants have braun spots.
They grow out to real big green Vriesea,s. 

Like andersonii i reccomend also V heliconioides and Guzmania lingulata and i also found G musaica in those area,s, but ofcourse also many others.


----------

